# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  धोनी दर्शकों के लिए नहीं, देश के लिए खेलो ............

## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों, 
टीम इंडिया के कप्तान महेंद्र सिंह धोनी नागपुर में दक्षिण अफ्रीका हाथों मिली हार के बाद अपने साथी खिलाड़ियों को हिदायत दी है कि उन्हें दर्शकों के मनोरंजन की अपेक्षा देश के लिए खेलना चाहिए। दोस्तों अपने विचार भी सूत्र में रखे ............. :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों,
भारत को गुप-बी के मैच में दक्षिण अफ्रीका ने तीन विकेट से हराया। जब मास्टर ब्लास्टर सचिन तेंडुलकर बल्लेबाजी कर रहे थे उस समय भारतीय टीम इस मुकाबले में अच्छी स्थिति में दिख रही थी, लेकिन उनके पविलियन लौटने के बाद भारत ने महज 29 रन के भीतर अपने नौ बल्लेबाजों के विकेट गंवा दिए और पूरी टीम आठ गेंद शेष रहते 296 रन पर आउट हो गई। भारत ने इस दौरान जिन नौ बल्लेबाजों के विकेट गंवाए उनमें से अधिकांश ने गैरजिम्मेदाराना शॉट खेले। ऐसा लग रहा था कि भारतीय बल्लेबाज हर गेंद को सीमा पार दर्शकों के पास भेजना चाहते थे। :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तो,
जैसा कि आपने समाचारों में सूना होगा कि धोनी ने कहा, ' आप के लिए महत्वपूर्ण क्या है। आप दर्शकों के लिए नहीं बल्कि देश के लिए खेल रहे हैं। हमें 50 ओवर तक बल्लेबाजी करनी चाहिए थी। यदि हम फील्डिंग अच्छी करते तो यह स्कोर आपको बड़ा लगता, लेकिन हमारी टीम फील्डिंग के लिए नहीं जानी जाती। '

धोनी ने कहा, ' शुरुआत अच्छी मिलने के बाद हमें 50 ओवर तक बल्लेबाजी करने की जरूरत थी लेकिन ऐसा नहीं हो सका। ' बोलरों के बारे में धोनी ने कहा, ' हमारे गेंदबाजों को सही जगह पर गेंदबाजी करने की जरूरत थी लेकिन वे भारी दबाव में थे। ' 

अंतिम ओवरों में आशीष नेहरा को गेंद सौंपने के बारे में धोनी ने कहा, ' भज्जी एक अन्य विकल्प थे। नेहरा ने पिछले कई सालों से पावरप्ले और स्लॉग ओवरों में हमारे लिए अच्छी गेंदबाजी की है इसलिए मैंने उन्हें अंतिम ओवरों में उन्हें गेंद थमाया। ' :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe: 


_दोस्तों सूत्र पर अपने पोजेटिव विचार दे कर सूत्र को कामयाब करे............_

----------


## remo rob

*मुझे और कुछ तो मालूम नहीं है पर धोनी ने जो कुछ भी कहा वो गलत कहा है वो किया देस के लिए नहीं खेलता अगर वो देसके लिए खेलता होता तो ये बात कभी नहीं बोलता आपनी हार का पिटारा किसी और पे क्यों डालना और डाला तो किस पर जनता पर और हम भी बेसरम है किसी सहिद का नाम हमें याद तक नहीं है और अगर याद है तो हमें उसके बारे में कोय  बात नाथी करनी है पर हमें ये जरुर मालूम है की टाइम इंडिया में कोनसा खिलेगी केसा खेलता है कहा रहता है उसके बारे में हमें सबकुछ मालूम है और जब कोय खिलाडी हमें सरे आम ऐसा कह सकता है फिरभी हमें कुछ फर्क नहीं पड़ता की उसने हमें किया कहा , और किया कहू दोस्तों हमारा देस सभी बातों में पीछे हो तो चलेगा पर क्रिकेट में नहीं होना चाहिए ऐसी सभी लोगोकी प्रक्रति हो गई है ऐसा मुझे लगता है "आगे बढ़ना है तो अच्छे लीडर की जरुरत है" 

धन्यवाद  .............................................
*

----------


## yogiraj_1984

रेमो जी मैं आपकी बात से पूर्णतया सहमत हूँ 
हमारे देश की मीडिया ने क्रिकेट को एसा बना दिया की क्रिकेट के सिवा जैसे कुछ है ही नहीं ?

----------


## Rated R

> *मुझे और कुछ तो मालूम नहीं है पर धोनी ने जो कुछ भी कहा वो गलत कहा है वो किया देस के लिए नहीं खेलता अगर वो देसके लिए खेलता होता तो ये बात कभी नहीं बोलता आपनी हार का पिटारा किसी और पे क्यों डालना और डाला तो किस पर जनता पर और हम भी बेसरम है किसी सहिद का नाम हमें याद तक नहीं है और अगर याद है तो हमें उसके बारे में कोय बात नाथी करनी है पर हमें ये जरुर मालूम है की टाइम इंडिया में कोनसा खिलेगी केसा खेलता है कहा रहता है उसके बारे में हमें सबकुछ मालूम है और जब कोय खिलाडी हमें सरे आम ऐसा कह सकता है फिरभी हमें कुछ फर्क नहीं पड़ता की उसने हमें किया कहा , और किया कहू दोस्तों हमारा देस सभी बातों में पीछे हो तो चलेगा पर क्रिकेट में नहीं होना चाहिए ऐसी सभी लोगोकी प्रक्रति हो गई है ऐसा मुझे लगता है "आगे बढ़ना है तो अच्छे लीडर की जरुरत है" 
> 
> *


सही कहा लेकिन मेरे ख्याल से धोनी इस वक़्त दुनिया के सबसे अच्छे कप्तान है.........
इसमें कोई दो-राय नहीं होनी चाहिए........

धन्यवाद .............................................

----------


## bullpower

_बड़े भाई आप  धोनी का खेल तो देखे न वो दर्शको के लीये खेलता है न देश के  लिए वो तो केवल अपने लिए खेलता है की मेरे २०-४० रन हो जाए  जिससे मेरा  रिकार्ड सुधरा रहे अफ्रीका के खिलाफ जब उसे आगे बढ़ कर जिम्मेदारी लेनी  चाहिए तब वो पुछ्छ्लों को स्ट्राइक दे कर दुसरे तरफ से तमाशा देख रहा था_

----------


## SUNIL1107

*विश्व विजेता को हरा कर वापस घर भेजने पर और टीम इंडिया को विश्व कप की दौड़ में पहली सीढ़ी पार करने की हार्दिक बधाई, दोस्तों आप सभी की दुआएं रंग लायीं , हम सब एक बार फिर से दुआ करें कि भारत की जीत का  यह विजय रथ विश्व कप जीतने तक अनवरत रूप से चलता रहे ! *

----------


## bullpower

_जी सुनील भाई हम सब क्रिकेट प्रेमी यही चाहते हैं की हमारी टीम इस बार विश्व कप जरूर लाये_

----------


## jhatka

> _जी सुनील भाई हम सब क्रिकेट प्रेमी यही चाहते हैं की हमारी टीम इस बार विश्व कप जरूर लाये_


*सही बोला भाई ...
*

----------


## great_brother

> *विश्व विजेता को हरा कर वापस घर भेजने पर और टीम इंडिया को विश्व कप की दौड़ में पहली सीढ़ी पार करने की हार्दिक बधाई, दोस्तों आप सभी की दुआएं रंग लायीं , हम सब एक बार फिर से दुआ करें कि भारत की जीत का  यह विजय रथ विश्व कप जीतने तक अनवरत रूप से चलता रहे ! *


 :Globe: सुनील जी 

आपकी की तरह हर भारतीय यही चाहता है कि हमारी टीम ही विश्व विजेता बने..
लेकिन इसके लिए टीम को लगातार अच्छा परफोर्म करना होगा हम सब की शुभकामनाये उनके साथ है ....... :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## sushilnkt

आप ने सच ही बोला हे हर भारतीय यही चाहता है कि हमारी टीम ही विश्व विजेता बने..
लेकिन इसके लिए टीम को लगातार अच्छा परफोर्म करना होगा हम सब की शुभकामनाये उनके साथ है .......

----------


## Raja44

> _बड़े भाई आप  धोनी का खेल तो देखे न वो दर्शको के लीये खेलता है न देश के  लिए वो तो केवल अपने लिए खेलता है की मेरे २०-४० रन हो जाए  जिससे मेरा  रिकार्ड सुधरा रहे अफ्रीका के खिलाफ जब उसे आगे बढ़ कर जिम्मेदारी लेनी  चाहिए तब वो पुछ्छ्लों को स्ट्राइक दे कर दुसरे तरफ से तमाशा देख रहा था_


बुल पावर जी मैदान पर कब क्या करना है बेहतर तो वही जानता है जो उस वक्त मैदान मेँ होता है

----------


## biji pande

> बुल पावर जी मैदान पर कब क्या करना है बेहतर तो वही जानता है जो उस वक्त मैदान मेँ होता है



बड़े भाई आप सही कह रहे हो पर दर्शकों की राय भी सही होती है धोनी के खेल से उसकी नियत जाहिर होतो है

----------

